# Meet “Gomez “



## richyboa72 (Nov 23, 2018)

Meet Gomez my new Guyana pure locality boa constrictor ,he’s classed as a true red tail boa for obvious reason 
He’s cb 17 and his tail is so cool 













he has a great tash









he will be 6-8ft eventually a female is 8-10ft


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Bl69aze (Nov 23, 2018)

Red tail boas are awesome and very heavy body snake


----------



## Snapped (Nov 25, 2018)

Geezus that's a beautiful Boa. Absolutely stunning, well done on the pics by the way, showed off the colors to perfection.


----------



## richyboa72 (Nov 25, 2018)

Thanks snapped, pretty pleased with how the pics turned out, his tail is just so bright

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


----------



## GhoulGecko (Dec 5, 2018)

Nice snake.


----------



## richyboa72 (Dec 5, 2018)

Thanks ghoulgecko 
A couple of days after the pics he went into shed then Monday he shed and was looking great















Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Nero Egernia (Dec 23, 2018)

If I ever go to the United Kingdom I have to come and photograph your boas!


----------



## richyboa72 (Dec 23, 2018)

Thanks Nero,here’s a couple of pics after shed


















Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Mick666 (Jan 14, 2019)

wow! that is soooooooo cool. what a beautiful snake.


----------



## richyboa72 (Jan 14, 2019)

Thanks Mick,I’m pretty pleased with him 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

Few updated pics of Gomez
























Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Feb 3, 2019)

What a stunner.


----------



## richyboa72 (Feb 3, 2019)

Thanks mate,proper chilled too

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Managed to grab a few outdoor pics the other. Ight after work of gomez, the natural sunlight really does show off his colours























Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------

